# Medical checkup



## Markjbloggs (16 Feb 2006)

Any advice on where to get a general medical checkup for a mid-40's male, preferably covered by VHI?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

Your _GP_?


----------



## Markjbloggs (16 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Your _GP_?


 
I'm in the fortunate position of never having been sick in my recent life, and have never needed a GP here in Ireland!!!

I'd like to cut out the middleman, so to speak.

M


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

You'd need to check what cover your medical health insurance provides in this context. The _VHI _may be able to recommend a clinic or even refer you (not sure about this) if you're not going through your _GP_. Otherwise I guess the only option would be a private medical centre.


----------



## woods (16 Feb 2006)

I think that VHI do not cover the anual check up type thing and BUPA cover 50%.
In Cork we go to The Health Screening section in Bons once a year. No need for a GP but it is not cheap.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

Are you sure that you need a medical checkup in the first place assuming this is not for a job or life assurance etc.? If you have no history of illness and are generally fit and well then why bother?


----------



## Markjbloggs (16 Feb 2006)

At the risk of de-railing my own thread, why do we pay VHI?  It covers precious little. Is it just another stealth tax?

Irish people go to Hungary to get their teeth done - are their any equivalent situations for a checkup?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

There are several threads discussing this issue and the pros and cons of taking or not taking out private health insurance. You would be better off checking and contributing to those intead of dragging your own thread off topic. It's not a tax - stealth or otherwise - as people are not obliged to buy such cover.


----------



## woods (16 Feb 2006)

Markjbloggs said:
			
		

> At the risk of de-railing my own thread, why do we pay VHI? It covers precious little. Is it just another stealth tax?


In case you get hit by a buss.


----------



## Helen (17 Feb 2006)

This surgery seems to cover a wide range of checkups and consultations and is open longer hours than most. 

http://www.suffolkstreetsurgery.ie/


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2006)

woods said:
			
		

> In case you get hit by a buss.


Sounds like a nice way to go though...


----------



## BlueSpud (17 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice way to go though...



ClubMan, you have way too much time on your hands.........


----------



## Markjbloggs (17 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you need a medical checkup in the first place assuming this is not for a job or life assurance etc.? If you have no history of illness and are generally fit and well then why bother?


 
You're joking, aren't you?


----------



## Max Hopper (17 Feb 2006)

Sadly he is not. After living abroad with genuine national and private health plans one recoils at the Irish attitude towards preventive medicine. I had to badger my GP for a referral for a health screen. Wound up at Irish Health Care which it must be said was dear and not terribly comprehensive. Best I can figure is that an Irishman will go to the GP when he falls down in the street and was not on the batter.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2006)

Markjbloggs said:
			
		

> You're joking, aren't you?


 I *was *joking about the "buss" thing but not this. If one is fit and healthy with no history of medical problems (and ideally with no family history of certain diseases with hereditary links) then why bother having a health check/medical? The statistical risks of having serious or any health issues are most likely miniscule in that sort of situation. Such a view is neither humourous (as you claim) nor sad (as _Maxi _claims) but pragmatic and logical in my opinion.


----------



## Henny Penny (19 Feb 2006)

I would try my gp first and then if still not satisfied (nothing to do with buss) I would ask for a consultant physician referal. There should test everything and hopefully give you a clean bill of health.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2006)

Did you see this earlier?


			
				Markjbloggs said:
			
		

> ClubMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max Hopper (19 Feb 2006)

FTLOGM, get the screen at a specialist. I have used three GPs over the years and all are about worthless at preventive medicine. Proactive or reactive. Max chooses the former every time.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2006)

Max Hopper said:
			
		

> FTLOGM, get the screen at a specialist. I have used three GPs over the years and all are about worthless at preventive medicine.


How do you know if you are not suffering from anything that they should have diagnosed?


----------



## Max Hopper (19 Feb 2006)

As was previously noted -





> _...Irish Health Care which it must be said was dear and not terribly comprehensive._


Please prove me wrong here about Irish medical care, but a hernial surgery in Germany requires a 24 hour recovery (and a minute scar) while in Ireland the ensuing convalescence is _six weeks_ (accompanied by a gash that would terrify Vinnie Jones). Soft tissue injuries are glossed over (RMIs) and GPs are reliant on laboratories for diagnostic advice for anything beyond an elevated WBC. I once had an Irish quack advise swimming for a lower back sprain. But he could not identify a location to engage in the activity. Alternatively a course of physical therapy was ordered. But the Health Service could not provide the initial treatment for _two months_.

Better to fly to Amsterdam and pay the private fee at a poli-klinik (which will cost about half the charge here and include analysis for pre-cancer markers).


----------



## RainyDay (19 Feb 2006)

I don't think the lack of a list of swimming pools by your GP or waiting lists for physio tell us anything about whether a GP is a good starting point for a preventative health check. 

Many Irish surgeons are doing keyhole surgery with minute scars.


----------



## Cati76 (20 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If one is fit and healthy with no history of medical problems (and ideally with no family history of certain diseases with hereditary links) then why bother having a health check/medical?


 
It doesn't matter if you come from a healthy family or not, there is a lot of diseases out there that come silently, and it's better have a check up at least once a year. In Spain, companies are obliged to pay for a checkup once a year (it might not be as extensive as the original poster wanted, but include blood test, eye test, hearing test, and general health and life style questions) A simple blood test can point out something is not going as it should be.   Another example, If you want to go on the pill, you have to have a blood test once a year also, because not all the makes are the same, and depending on the results the gyneacologist can decide which one is more suitable. Never heard of anything like this in Ireland. I still get checked once a year when I go home...I would recommend to everyone to do the same.


----------



## Markjbloggs (20 Feb 2006)

Max Hopper said:
			
		

> Better to fly to Amsterdam and pay the private fee at a poli-klinik (which will cost about half the charge here and include analysis for pre-cancer markers).


 
Max,  

this is exactly the advice I needed - could you please expand on it?

thanks,

Mark


----------



## MandaC (20 Feb 2006)

The Mater Private do a very good health check, called executive health check.  It costs about €450, takes about a half day, but apparently is very good.  Look up the mater private website and it should give details of what is covered on it.

I would be in the same boat, never sick in my life, dont even have a GP, but I have been thinking of having one done.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2006)

Cati76 said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if you come from a healthy family or not


Of course it matters. Being generally fit and healthy, from a family with no hereditary history of serious disease, having a balanced diet, getting a reasonable amount of exercise and having no risky habits (e.g. smoking, excessive alcohol or other recreational drug use, promiscuous unprotected sex etc.) are all obviously good indicators that the chances of serious disease are most likely slim. No guarantee that this won't be the case but statistically it means that the chances are slim.


----------



## demoivre (20 Feb 2006)

For the op this crowd http://www.thewell.ie/PGShow.asp do the type of thing you are after.


----------



## Gordanus (20 Feb 2006)

Max Hopper said:
			
		

> a hernial surgery in Germany requires a 24 hour recovery (and a minute scar) while in Ireland the ensuing convalescence is _six weeks_ (accompanied by a gash that would terrify Vinnie Jones).


It is incredibly difficult to compare person to person, individual condition to individual condition.   It may well be that the hernia repair needed the larger opening; perhaps this one was not amenable to keyhole surgery.  Each person/patient and each disorder need to be assessed as they are; it is not easy to make direct comparisions unless you're doing an RCT, in which case you need access to hundreds of patients with loads of exclusions, so that you can compare.  Medicine is scientific and can't be proven by anecdotes.  Alas, the general public don't read the scientific data, and just go by the stories they hear.


----------



## Lorz (20 Feb 2006)

woods said:
			
		

> I think that VHI do not cover the anual check up type thing and BUPA cover 50%.
> In Cork we go to The Health Screening section in Bons once a year. No need for a GP but it is not cheap.


 
Woods,
Can you remember how much it cost and how long you were waiting for an appointment?

Thanks!


----------



## woods (20 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> Woods,
> Can you remember how much it cost and how long you were waiting for an appointment?
> 
> Thanks!


I have their price list here.
Private health screening €420
Corporate health screening 395
(for some reason this is 350 and 325 if you are referred by your own doctor)

Extras
cardiac stress test 150
Mammogram 124
Nutrition screen and consult 60
pulmonary function test 60
Dexa scan 88
Homosystine test was about €120 Extra.

Waiting time was about 2 weeks


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2006)

Do they specify in detail the tests carried out under their screening packages?


----------



## Max Hopper (20 Feb 2006)

[broken link removed]

Given the preponderance of diabetes and heart disease in Ireland it is shocking that anyone over the age of 35 would regard a periodic physical as unnecessary. I tend to believe here that the opponents tacitly agree that the quality of testing available in Ireland is not 'value for money' (to wit ECGs and mammograms are 'extras'!?!).


----------



## woods (20 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Do they specify in detail the tests carried out under their screening packages?


Comprehensive medical history and phisical conducted by a general practitioner
Lifestyle assesement to discuss your approach to work chalanges
Audiometry
Visual Acuity/Tonometry
ECG
Chest X Ray
Lung Flow Assesment
Urinalysis
Faecal Occult Blood
Blood Chemistry
Blood Haematology
PSA (Prostatic Specific Antigen.


----------



## Gordanus (20 Feb 2006)

This is what preventive medicine is about:
preventive medicine, branch of medicine dealing with the prevention of disease and the maintenance of good health practices. Until recently preventive medicine was largely the domain of the U.S. Public Health Service or state and local health departments, but it has become an important consideration of health maintenance organizations, private practitioners, and other health care providers. Preventive medicine encompasses such activities as research into causes of disease; vaccination against those diseases for which the causes are known, e.g., poliomyelitis, influenza, and measles; studies of environmental deterrents to health; and instruction in public health and hygiene. See also eugenics.
(Answers.com)
What it is NOT about is the provision of unnecessary invasive and expensive tests to healthy individuals who do not belong to an at-risk population.  That is the domain of Private Medicine, which will provide services that the 'worried well' ask and are prepared to  pay for.


----------



## gearoidmm (21 Feb 2006)

There is very little in the way of screening that a healthy 40yr old needs.  As someone else pointed out there are certain diseases such as diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol that are initially asymptomatic and can cause serious problems if left undiagnosed.  Some of the tests being mentioned as part of the routine screen (pulmonary function tests for example) seem entirely unnecessary unless you have some symptoms (or if you are trying to scare someone into stopping smoking).  Most of the routine tests can be easily done by your GP.  It seems like a bit of a money-making racket to me really.

If you have a family history things change of course and if you are over 50 you should think about having a colonoscopy.  A visit to the doctor may also help you get some motivation to make lifestyle changes (diet, smoking, exercise, alcohol) that you might not think of normally.

Have a look at this website for some basic (but sensible) recommendations

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lorz (21 Feb 2006)

Thanks Woods for that.  I'll check it out.

Strees is a major cause of illness.  A recent report found that a significant number of people feel that their quality of life has declined in recent years, with over 50% feeling that they 'never have enough time to get things done'.  This is most likely due to increasing numbers of people working and an increase in commuting times.  

People have more spare cash than spare time, 50% of work absence is due to stress, work stress doubles the risk of death by heart disease.

So, if you're one of the 50% who regularly feels stressed or has to deal with angry customers on a regular basis - then a health check is perhaps a good idea - whatever the cost!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> A recent report found that a significant number of people feel that their quality of life has declined in recent years, with over 50% feeling that they 'never have enough time to get things done'.


Can you please provide a link to that report? Because according to this 2005 Economist quality of life survey _Ireland _has the highest quality of life of the countries surveyed.


> When one understands the interplay of modernity
> and tradition in determining life satisfaction, it is then
> easy to see why Ireland ranks a convincing fi rst in the
> international quality-of-life league table. It successfully
> ...


----------



## Lorz (21 Feb 2006)

Quote:-
cushioning, elements of the old, such as *stable family life* and the *avoidance of the breakdown of community*. Its score on all of these
factors are above the eu-15 average, easily offsetting its slightly lower scores on health, climate and gender equality. 

How many families have an almost daily argument about one partner working ridiculous hours and missing out on valuable family time?  Children in bed when they get home, children being dropped to creches in their pyjamas and having breakfast with other children in the creche rather than family - I suspect a lot.

Breakdown of Community - unless you're middle aged and living in your estate for 10+yrs, how many people here know their neighbours name, what/where they work?  Would you even know what your neighbour looks like or do you refer to them as Blue Punto lady?  Community spirit is long gone!

My stats were from a poll compiled by Irish Health.
Ref [broken link removed]


----------



## gearoidmm (21 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> So, if you're one of the 50% who regularly feels stressed or has to deal with angry customers on a regular basis - then a health check is perhaps a good idea - whatever the cost!


 
If a stressful job is causing you health problems then a health check isn't going to make them any better.  The solution would be to change jobs or to change any other risk factors that may be predisposing you to having health problems.

I'm not trying to suggest that people shouldn't have check-ups but there's no point in wasting money either.  The same people who spend hundreds of euros in private clinics are then going out at the weekend and drinking 10 pints and smoking 20 cigarettes.  Maybe I'm wrong.  It could be that these checks could have the hidden benefit of scaring people into changing their behaviour in which case it would be money well spent.


----------



## Lorz (21 Feb 2006)

Gearóid,
A health check isn't going to make ANYONE better - it's purpose is to *diagnose* any health problems which you may have.  Stree may or may not affect your health and if your health check indicates you have a health problem which is stress related and your job is very stressful, then the obvious decision is to change jobs!


----------



## gearoidmm (21 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> Quote:-
> 
> My stats were from a poll compiled by Irish Health.
> Ref [broken link removed]


 
Online polls are notoriously unreliable, not to mention the fact that there is an automatic selection bias as those responding to the poll are probably anxious about their health (hence visiting a health-related website)


----------



## Lorz (21 Feb 2006)

All polls and questionnaires are open to flaws.  If the poll was carried out on the street, the vast majority would indicate that they are happy with their lives, are not under pressure and have enought time for all their interests.  Whereas the people who are stressed and under time constraints wouldn't have had the time to stop and take part in the poll in the first instance! ;-)

I do think that the majority of people are stressed and don't have enough time to do the things they want.


----------



## Slim (21 Feb 2006)

Mark

I recently felt that I should have the old NCT done. I read about the Well at the Beacon clinic, Sandyford and checked the website (theWell.ie I think). Executive Medical cost €460 and I do not think it is covered by VHI, see post above - I am about to find out. the test covers all bloods/urine/BP/ecg etc and also spectacles test as well as an eye test. The attraction of this was the optional CT scan of the arteries - €250 additional, total cost €710. In my experience, the GP can do all of the blood tests etc and it costs €40. The only reason I went was for the scan. I had reasons for it. The resulting report is very detailed but has an element of padding to justify the price, in my opinion.

I suggest you register with a local GP. Choose a younger GP who is more interested in preventative medicine etc. Spend the €40/50 on a routine getting to know you medical and see if he/she recommends and further investigations. If the GP recommends a further test, your VHI will kick in. Good luck.

Slim


----------



## gearoidmm (21 Feb 2006)

Totally agree with Slim.

Also like to say that there's an element of false advertising.  CT scan can only pick up problems with the largest artery in the body - the aorta.  Tells you little about any of the smaller vessels which are generally more problematic anyway.  In any case, once a person isn't extremely overweight, it is possible to find an enlarged aorta on physical examination.

In america now there is a vogue for setting up private radiology clinics where people go in and have a whole body MRI, even if entirely without symptoms - hypochondriac's dream.  It's only a matter of time before that starts here.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> I do think that the majority of people are stressed and don't have enough time to do the things they want.


People can think/assume whatever they like but unless it can be checked/verified against some form of objective data one must remain skeptical. It's easy to assume that everybody is busier, stressed, more cash rich/time poor these days (especially compared to the apocryphal "good old days") but it doesn't necessarily make it true.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> I do think that the majority of people are stressed and don't have enough time to do the things they want.


People can think/assume whatever they like but unless it can be checked/verified against some form of objective data one must remain skeptical. It's easy to assume that everybody is busier, stressed, more cash rich/time poor these days (especially compared to the apocryphal "good old days") but it doesn't necessarily make it true. Personally I'd consider the _Economist _survey/report a bit more authoritative (although not perfect since that's an impossible goal) than an online poll.


----------



## ragazza (23 Feb 2006)

I cant believe anyone thinks it's not a good idea to go for routine checkups, even if there is nothing obviously wrong with you.
In the worst case scenario you spend money, find nothing wrong, and go away with peace of mind. 

Luckily my father agrees with me, and went for a checkup a few years ago - he was fit, healthy, no history of family illnesses, doesnt smoke, drinks very little. But he was diagnosed with prostate cancer. Luckily because it was diagnosed so early, they could remove it, and he was fine. 
(He was sharing a hospital room with 3 other men, all with prostate cancer. The other three died of the disease, since their symptoms were much more advanced).

So now, my parents go for yearly checkups, and in my work I have a free yearly checkup.


----------



## gearoidmm (23 Feb 2006)

No-one is suggesting that going for check-ups is not beneficial, just that some of these private hosiptals are making a mint exploiting peoples vulnerability about their health and performing unnecessary tests when your GP could do the same job for 1/10 the price


----------



## Lorz (23 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Are you sure that you need a medical checkup in the first place assuming this is not for a job or life assurance etc.? If you have no history of illness and are generally fit and well then why bother?


 
GearóidMM - Clubman was wondering why one should bother.

Clubman - What methodology was used for the Economist poll that would make you think/assume that it's more authoritative?  Can I take it from your statement that you're not busier, more stressed or more time poor than you were perhaps 5/10 years ago?  Lucky you!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> GearóidMM - Clubman was wondering why one should bother.


 Yes. I didn't say that it was a good idea. I just questioned whether it was really necessary in certain (many?) circumstances.


> Clubman - What methodology was used for the Economist poll that would make you think/assume that it's more authoritative?


 Did you read the article? I think it's obvious how that survey would be orders of magnitude more authoritative than a telephone/online poll. 


> Can I take it from your statement that you're not busier, more stressed or more time poor than you were perhaps 5/10 years ago?  Lucky you!


 Not significantly, no. Let's put things in perspective here - my parents and parents in law were born c. 1930/40s, grew up during the war/emergency years, came from large families (double figures in most cases), lived in 2-3 bedroom houses at best usually with no toilet facilities, often struggled to obtain basic/staple foodstuffs, the men had to go start work (bricklaying and butchering respectively) at c. 14 years old, both working for their fathers for practically no pay until they completed apprenticeships and got jobs with paying employers (the women effectively had to cease working when they married), saw most of their siblings and friends forced to emigrate, bought houses on long term (25+ years as far as I recall) local authority loans (for private houses - meaning higher rates than normal) where the mortgage repayments were a significant chunk of their net income, had little disposable income while rearing their own families (5 and 3 kids respectively), earned at retirement gross incomes less than what most of their grandchildren subsequently started on and so on. While I don't feel unduly busy, stressed, time poor in general terms I certainly think that I have it a lot better than my parents/in law had it.


----------



## Lorz (23 Feb 2006)

Sorry Clubman - I wasnt' referring to your parents or any others born in 1930s - I asked if YOU felt under less pressure/stress etc now than 5 or 10 years ago?

I really feel we're detracting from the original post - we'll agree to differ?


----------



## Upstihaggity (23 Feb 2006)

my opinion is that health is the most important thing.when someone comes on this site and asks what are the best investment options for a sum of money, there are plenty of useful replies. All alternatives are offered beit high yield, high risk or capital guaranteed products.
Saying that theres no point in getting checked out medically is the equivalent of advising somebody to 'invest' in a current account. 
We're all very happy to discuss making the best our of wealth when in fact, its all fairly obsolete if you're not around to see an investment to fruition.
Being passé about health just because there's no problem in your family history, or you feel fine is ridiculous in this day and age ([broken link removed])
To answer the original question, I have noticed a few health screening 'vans' around recently. They might be worth checking out.


----------



## woods (23 Feb 2006)

I think that the best investment that any one can make either in their health or future is to invest a little more money weekly in good organic fresh fruit and veg and eat as much of it as you can RAW.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> Sorry Clubman - I wasnt' referring to your parents or any others born in 1930s - I asked if YOU felt under less pressure/stress etc now than 5 or 10 years ago?


And if you bothered to read my post then you will see that I answered your question.


----------



## Lorz (24 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> .... I certainly think that I have it a lot *better than my parents/in law *had it.


 
I was asking about your stress levels now v your stress levels 5/10  yrs ago.  Incidentally, I find your aggressive approach not appropriate for that of an Administrator on a forum.  You really are going away from the original post now which is quite surprising considering your recent actions i.e. closing posts because they weren't posted in the correct forum and furthermore closing posts by new-comers who have posted a query that was answered some time ago.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> I was asking about your stress levels now v your stress levels 5/10  yrs ago.


Did you read this bit?


			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Lorz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faraway (24 Feb 2006)

Prospective employer wants me to do a medical next week, can any one tell me what to expect. Will it just be the basics or should i be expecting blood/urine and prostate ect to be checked. Not worried for any particular reason (ie drugs), just wondering what to expect. Thanks


----------



## Upstihaggity (24 Feb 2006)

You should just expect: blood pressure and lights shone in your eyes. I had a urine test at one medical but not at the other.
Basically, you've to fill out a form advising of any illnesses of yourself or close relatives . You must also disclose any allergies, or recreational drug-taking.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2006)

I've only ever had two employment related medicals. The first one a few years ago involved me going to my _GP_, him asking me how I felt, me telling him that I was fine and him writing a note giving me the all clear. The second was in relation to _PHI _provided by the employer, was carried out by the underwriter's nominated doc and was much more comprehensive (not as far as the prostate though! ).


----------



## beetlejuice (20 Mar 2006)

Hi, I would too like any info on health check ups around the country, received info on mater so far and waiting on hospitals in cork and limerick to send me stuff too, does anyone have any opinions on which was the best? and is there any others with web sites etc... Ta.


----------



## justsally (28 Mar 2006)

Hello,

Markjbloggs,

Perhaps if you look up the VHI site you will be able to check what proportion of your medical tests/examination will be covered by VHI.   In some cases tests are carried out on an outpatient basis and the major part of the cost of same has to be met by the patient, with a certain percentage being paid by VHI.   On the other hand, if the consultant takes you into hospital, it's possible that the larger if not all the costs will be covered by VHI.    

You can decide whether or not you want all the tests listed by Woods, the Allergy tests, the Bone thinning tests. etc.   I saw a comment about stress and one's work place.    It is a worthwhile exercise, in my opinion to wear the blood pressure monitor for 24 hours.    If your blood pressure fluctuates within that 24 hours you can gauge in some fashion where you were and what you were doing when your blood pressure was elavated and likewise what circumstances caused it to subside.    Knowledge is power .

I truly believe that we have to take responsible for our health.    If you believe that you would benefit from a full health check go for it    You can't put a price on peace of mind. 

Slainte


----------

